# FEATURE REQUEST: Auto-Tune Timer SD/HD Option



## DaveP (Dec 8, 2003)

It's not clear from the review if this is in there yet or not, although I assume it's not....

It would be nice if an auto-tune timer included an option to select whether video should go to the HD or SD outputs...

Why?
I have an auto-tune timer (on my 501) set to turn on the morning news before we wake up using a 1 minute timer at 5:00am. This means that we can role out of bed, turn on the kitchen TV (non-HDTV, modulated video sent through the whole house), and just start watching the news. Since the 921 can't simultaneously output on the SD and HD outputs, if the receiver was left in HD mode, it'd mean hunting down an extra remote to switch it over.

Ideal solution would be the ability to do simultaneous SD & HD outputs, but as I understand it, this is a hardware limitation, not software.


----------

